# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Belgian credit card holders get burned- undelivered Skyeurope purchases not protected

## jgombos

Did anyone out there foolishly use a Belgian credit card to book a Skyeurope flight before they went bankrupt?
Even though Skyeurope publicly advises consumers to dispute airfare charges with credit card issuers, Belgian banks are ignoring these requests. 
Is this legal?
Do Belgian credit card issuers have any Visa rules to comply with in terms of protections from undelivered goods and services?

----------

